# Russell Rutalj Elevated Railroad Blog



## Russell Rutalj (Dec 7, 2010)

Posts are 5 feet apart 12 inches into the ground with posthole cement holding them in place 4x4 PVC posts 38 inches high









ladder system using 2x4 pressure treated wood and the painted . Turnout is 16 inches wide .Total track is 160 feet around a 50 foot wide area by 35 feet deep.


----------



## mack505 (Jan 2, 2008)

How do you attach the wooden structure to the PVC posts? I'm thinking of redoing my line, and this looks interesting.


----------



## Russell Rutalj (Dec 7, 2010)

I used 1x6 pressure treated wood that is attached by right angle brackets. They are about 85 cents each. I predrill the holes and use screws to hold it .The short side i used the small right angle brackes, as shown, on the short side. Dry wall screws hold the brackets to the wood. My cost for the project ,wood, post, cement,screws metal,paint hardy board and other supplies come to about $1,500 for 160 feet of track.I had power equipment that i already had. Working a little almost every day it took me about 15 weeks.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Russ,

Looks like you have this "photo posting" thing figured out! Cool.


----------



## Russell Rutalj (Dec 7, 2010)

I made a templet for the 90 inch radius , not only to locate the posts, but to position the 1x6s . I checked the radius using the templet


----------



## Russell Rutalj (Dec 7, 2010)

I used 1/2 inch hardie board on top of my ladder system. I used my skill saw with a carbide blade, Works great for the 90 inch radius. You do have to wear a protective mask because of the dust. I painted both sides with a primer paint and then painted the top with a good exterior paint . The hardie board is held down with dry wall screws . The holes are predrilled and heads are countersunk.


----------



## Russell Rutalj (Dec 7, 2010)

The outside rail was cut at every 7 1/2 inches with my hand grinder. this notch allows you to bend it to the 90 inch radius. I secured one end the the1x6 then loosly estimated the radius . I started with the inner radius first. Then every 14 inches secured the 2x4s to the side with 1" #8 lath screws. The radius is checked with my templet that i made,shown in one of the pictures. Then secure the outside . It should follow the inside radius . I painted the studs with rust-oleum, 2 coats. The radius may be a little off, but it will be close enough. I resprayed the studs where needed.


----------



## Russell Rutalj (Dec 7, 2010)

This shows both rails with the 2x4s in place


----------



## Russell Rutalj (Dec 7, 2010)

This is the lift out which shows the pins.












Pins are hard wood and about 6 inches long.












Picture of the siding,which is about 20 feet.












90 inch radius templet used for layout of the track.












Track on the 90 in radius.


----------



## Russell Rutalj (Dec 7, 2010)

First time running my 55 Ton Three-Truck Shay












Used branches from my Crepe Myrtle tree and treated them with Thompson's Water Sealer.











The Shay runs slow but its a strong engine.










This shows the lift out,which is solid because of the wooden pins that hold it in place.









Gary Armitstead's train ran beautifully .
.










It's great to have a siding!!!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

We had a good time that HOT day for the Golden Spike Run on your new layout! Of course, my train was "attacked" by the Giant Agapantha bush.









Yeah that was a great idea YOU had to put in the siding. You need another one on the other side now........then we can break out of the fence on the southside and extend to the spa and then alongside the house and out to the front yard.........in our next life.









I'll bring the Connie over next week and try it out along with #346. We can have a mini-meet also known as a "cornfield meet". But that's another story. THREE locos at one time! PRICELESS!!!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

You did a fantastic job building your rail road. Sidings are good 

I like the innovative way your built your curves. Can be used on any ladder based road bed. 

JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good Russel 
I may have missed it but will you be oil priming the Hardee board? I've had the stuff fall apart if you don't .?? 

Forget it; I read it, one photo did not look like you had.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By NTCGRR on 09 Jul 2011 11:04 AM 
Looks good Russel 
I may have missed it but will you be oil priming the Hardee board? I've had the stuff fall apart if you don't .?? 

Forget it; I read it, one photo did not look like you had.


Hey Marty
I do the same thing. Miss Stuff in a Tread. 

I don't worry too much there is always someone to jump in and point out you missed something in the translation 

JJ


----------



## Russell Rutalj (Dec 7, 2010)

I primed the Hardee board with exterior primer , then used a good Behr exterior paint. I painted both sides.The Hardee board is 1/2 thick . Should hold up because of the lader system .


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Russell 
I just rebuilt my grain elevator with it and did oli prime both sides ,endfs to seal it.


----------

